# Hiring Process



## nmroderick (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok so I am new to this site. Im a 20 yr old female, I have been to the reserve P.A. Did a year long internship at the Dept. in my town for no reason except my own personal benifit...no pay, no credits...I also did dispatching for the next town over. I am currently enrolled to get my Associates in Criminal Justice Law Enforcement. My only problem is when the civil service comes around I cannot apply for the town I live in b/c of conflict of interest. Is this going to become a big problem when applying for a Police job with other towns? also do you think becuase of this, when I have my Assoc. it will help me in this area in particular? and do you think I will be better off sending myself to the F.T academy? I am full of questions...is the next c.s. test in 2007? I am hoping to go to the Lowell P.A. because I know it's one of the hardest, is there a lot of woman in that Academy? If I was to attend this academy, will they allow me in if I am not sponcered by a dept?
thanks


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

nmroderick,
I have heard that no one can self-sponsor themselves into the academies anymore, not even the Reserve. The way I took it was that you MUST be either spnsored by a department, or be guaranteed employment by a department upon completion of the f/t academy. However, this is just what I have heard. Good luck!


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

nmroderick";p="61877 said:


> Ok so I am new to this site. Im a 20 yr old female, I have been to the reserve P.A. Did a year long internship at the Dept. in my town for no reason except my own personal benifit...no pay, no credits...I also did dispatching for the next town over. I am currently enrolled to get my Associates in Criminal Justice Law Enforcement. My only problem is when the civil service comes around I cannot apply for the town I live in b/c of conflict of interest. Is this going to become a big problem when applying for a Police job with other towns? also do you think becuase of this, when I have my Assoc. it will help me in this area in particular? and do you think I will be better off sending myself to the F.T academy? I am full of questions...is the next c.s. test in 2007? I am hoping to go to the Lowell P.A. because I know it's one of the hardest, is there a lot of woman in that Academy? If I was to attend this academy, will they allow me in if I am not sponcered by a dept?
> thanks


Out of curiousity, what do you mean you can't apply to the town you live in because of conflict of interest?


----------



## nmroderick (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, when I say "conflict of interest" it's because a family member is involved in town managment


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

nmroderick";p="61905 said:


> Well, when I say "conflict of interest" it's because a family member is involved in town managment


I don't call that a "conflict of interest", I call that a "hook". :lol: If you don't use your residency preference, you will find yourself placed a whole lot farther down on other town's lists. The CS exam is April 30th, if you're 20, then yes you're out of luck CS wise for 2 more years. As for the family member, you wouldn't be the first to get a job where family works. I know of a particular department where the Chief, a Lt., Det., Sgt., and Ofc. all have kids/ family members as co-workers. Yes, a Civil Circus job. In this state, you have to use all the help you can get.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

> I am hoping to go to the Lowell P.A. because I know it's one of the hardest, is there a lot of woman in that Academy? If I was to attend this academy, will they allow me in if I am not sponcered by a dept?
> thanks


I had heard that it still may be possible to self sponser into Lowell Academy. Due to L.P.D being incharge and only recognized by MPTC is what allows this. However if there are recruits with jobs or pending then u still get bumped. Not 100% on this info. Call Lowell Academy 978-937-3259 and ask, only true way to find out. 
They typically run an academy every year usually around June. I would call ASAP as June is around the corner and the academy fills up quickly. Not unusual to have 60+ recruits per class. http://www.lowellpolice.com/training_education.htm


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

nmroderick";p="61905 said:


> Well, when I say "conflict of interest" it's because a family member is involved in town managment


Remember, it's not *WHAT* you know, it's *WHO* you know!!!

Use all the connections that you can, remember, once you are on a dept., who cares!!!


----------



## nmroderick (Apr 4, 2005)

Conflict of interest....Ok so, Ill cut to the bottom line a family member is the town manager...he does everything from running the town to signing the paychecks of all town employees, its really unfair, and I looked into it and I cant work for my town becuase of this. its a raw deal.


----------



## nmroderick (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks again for all your replys


----------

